# Todays 100 amp service



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Where is your grounding conductor?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You need some of those plastic nipples the sprinkler guys use.. :thumbup:

It looks good..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Where is your grounding conductor?


Why would he need one?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Where is your grounding conductor?


I agree with BBQ. 
WHY? 
And from where to where?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I see he notched the neutral and used only one lug.. 

First it was receptacle screws.. now it's service neutrals..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> With of course, a LIPA200 amp bypass pan.


AH, good ole' LI. Land of the absurd 2-1/2" masts. 

Why the bypass on resi work? Is that a LIPA thing now?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

B4T said:


> I see he notched the neutral and used only one lug..


Yeah, I am not a fan of that one either. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> AH, good ole' LI. Land of the absurd 2-1/2" masts.
> 
> Why the bypass on resi work? Is that a LIPA thing now?


Yes.. they want the bypass everywhere and the MP is only rated for 200 amps.

One size fits all..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

120/208? :001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 120/208? :001_huh:


I was going to ask that as well, at the least the meter socket is ready for it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I was going to ask that as well, at the least the meter socket is ready for it.



If the POCO saw that and it was a 120/240 service, they'd make me remove it. Been there, done that.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why metallic entrance? I use pvc to skip that bond bushing

Why 5th jaw?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If the POCO saw that and it was a 120/240 service, they'd make me remove it. Been there, done that.


Power company employees often ask for things.

I have never seen a 120/240 meter that had a fifth blade so that jumper / jaw would have no effect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Power company employees often ask for things.


I asked for a written requirement. They provided it.



BBQ said:


> I have never seen a 120/240 meter that had a fifth blade so that jumper / jaw would have no effect.


This one came factory that way. I figured there was no harm in leaving it in. I had to make a trip just to remove it. I got a pix of it somewhere. 400a meter/main.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I asked for a written requirement. They provided it.


Great, now I can sleep soundly. :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice a-frame ladder.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> Nice a-frame ladder.


 

That is not an a -frame


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That is not an a -frame


what is it then?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> what is it then?


 
a step ladder


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Please explain to me why the 5th jaw if its single phase and whats the point of the bypass.Never seen it before in Canada?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crosport said:


> Please explain to me why the 5th jaw if its single phase and whats the point of the bypass.Never seen it before in Canada?



Most residential services are 120/240, derived from a single transformer.

There are some dwellings that are fed from two legs of a 3-phase system, so the voltage is 120/208. The fifth jaw allows the meter to 'know' it's 208, not 240 volts, so it meters correctly.


The bypass allows the POCO to remove the meter without turning the power off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Great, now I can sleep soundly. :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:



Glad I could help. That will be 517 ångstroms, please.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> With of course, a LIPA200 amp bypass pan.


 Why did you go through the roof when you could have 45ed just above POCO Wires and be with in code


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> a step ladder


Too lazy to pull the extension ladder, it was damn cold yesterday.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why did you go through the roof when you could have 45ed just above POCO Wires and be with in code


Customer requested a mast.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I see he notched the neutral and used only one lug..
> 
> First it was receptacle screws.. now it's service neutrals..


I like continous wire


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why metallic entrance? I use pvc to skip that bond bushing
> 
> Why 5th jaw?


I can't break old school, I seen too many pvc nipples broken from rough house siders.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you like the old service in the background, meter sat in corner facing chimney one foot away. SEU was taped from end to end and sleeved 12' across face of house in fence tubing. Typical Mastic home.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanx 480 Sparky for the answers.Makes perfect sense now.First time seeing a by pass meter.I learnt something new today.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, I am not a fan of that one either. :no:


It's one less possible bad connection down the line


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I like continous wire


I figured that much ... it seems you do not trust your own ability to terminate a conductor. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

What kind of conductors are those?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I figured that much ... it seems you do not trust your own ability to terminate a conductor. :laughing:


Years of working with crappy cutters for bosses who underpaid me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What kind of conductors are those?


trailer feed 2/3 w ground al xhhn. Got it at Lowes a while back for a 90 amp sub panel run, used the left over for the service.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> trailer feed 2/3 w ground al xhhn. Got it at Lowes a while back for a 90 amp sub panel run, used the left over for the service.


I guess you knew I was wondering if they were USE conductors.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> trailer feed 2/3 w ground al xhhn. Got it at Lowes a while back for a 90 amp sub panel run, used the left over for the service.


 
So he's got a 75 smp service?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So he's got a 75 smp service?


100, see Table 310.15(B)(6)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> 100, see Table 310.15(B)(6)


 


duh. what was I thinking:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I guess you knew I was wondering if they were USE conductors.


USE is a violation in overhead services but inspectors out here pass them anyway. I have a few places that sell xhhn al conductors out here, aluminum is a dying breed on LI,too much public and trade opinion that it is dangerous and starts fires. The blind leadeth the blind in opinion. I'm seeking to run watermain grounds on it next on the economy level jobs, I'm sure I'll be mocked by those that give it away for peanuts.:whistling2:


----------

